# Travel Destinations > North America >  Do you think it's safe to use a pirate bay?

## petrderbikov

Do you think it's safe to use a pirate bay?

----------


## jasonukirov

The Pirate Bay is a haven for piracy and it is the largest repository of torrent files on the internet. However, it's not the safest site to visit unprotected. The site itself is full of ads, the torrents you download might contain malware and the website was even caught running crypto mg scripts.

----------


## jamesmurfyiii

The Pirate Bay itself is just a website. It doesn’t host any content or display adverts and so, in those countries where you can access it, it’s safe. In countries where it’s blocked, there are several proxies (sites that mirror the original but have a different domain and IP address) that may be accessible. It’s impossible to say for certain that all the proxies are safe — most are, but there may be some that host adware or other forms of malware. 
There are other aspects to consider. While The Pirate Bay itself may be safe, the torrents and magnet files that turn up in its search results may not be. Those files are distributed on a peer-to-peer basis — they’re hosted by individuals on their own computers, rather than being hosted centrally somewhere. So they are completely unregulated. It’s possible that when you click on a magnet link to download a file, you could be downloading something harmful. If you don't want to disclose your information go on torrentz2 proxy

----------


## Andreaa23

I usually download movies there, and I find it to work very well, nothing else happens

----------


## lorde

While The Pirate Bay itself may be safe, melon playground the torrents and magnet files that turn up in its search results may not be. Those files are distributed on a peer-to-peer basis — they're hosted by individuals on their own computers, rather than being hosted centrally somewhere. So they are completely unregulated.

----------

